# Stubborn Chipper



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
My Craftsman 8hp chipper has been working fine for years. After our Halloween storm I had plenty to chip. 
However everydrop of gas I put in the tank poured out through the carb. I took it apart and the bowl was gunked but that was about it.
Put it all back together and the gas did not leak but it would not run. I started with engine starter fluid and it would die.
What did I miss taking apart the carb? Other than the bowl it looked ok.
Thanks for any help here.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.You have a dirty carb that needs to be removed and cleaned completely.If you post the numbers off your engine,someone here can direct you to the correct instructions for the type of carb you have.


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thanks USMCGRUNT*

Thanks, just got back from Pendelton in Calif. for the Holiday. My son is active duty there.
Are you the only one who answers posts? I noticed dozens and dozens of views but near nil responses.
I will get the info as suggested and post it. 
Thanks


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Carbs need to be nearly spotless before they will run right. You have a float with a needle and seat. The float lowers as the gas is used in the bowl by the engine. When the float lowers itself, it will lower the needle that blocks off the fuel inlet. The fuel is introduced into the bowl via the fuel inlet. When the needle is closed (float in the up position), no more fuel is being put into the bowl because the bowl is full. Now when the fuel is used up, the float lowers hence lowering the needle which then causes new fuel to be drawn into the bowl. The bowl then fills up again with new fuel until the float rises and the needle shuts off the fuel flow again.

So what is going on with your carb? Initially you probably had a large amount of junk in the carb bowl and the needle area causing needle to NOT shut off all the way. The junk was preventing the needle from shutting off. So what happens is that you fill your tank up with gas, it then is starting to pour into your bowl but the float doesn't cause the needle to shut itself all the way so the bowl overflows with fuel. The gas then eventually rises to the overflow port and pours out of the carb onto the ground. It will empty the gas tank.

So you took the carb off and played with it a bit but didn't do a full cleaning. What either happened was some of the junk you loosened up plugged the jets that allow fuel to be drawn into the engine or the needle is now stuck closed by some junk/particles. So even though the engine starts with ether, it won't stay running because no fuel is being drawn into the engine.

Do a complete carb teardown and cleaning and make sure ALL the tiny ports are clean and clear and then put it back together.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Walther'
Post the manufacturer of the engine and all ot the numbers you can find usually stamped in the metal engine shroud above the spark plug or on a tag somewhere on the engine. Without knowing what engine you have, you are asking, how long is a rope. Have a good one Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

walther said:


> Thanks, just got back from Pendelton in Calif. for the Holiday. My son is active duty there.
> Are you the only one who answers posts? I noticed dozens and dozens of views but near nil responses.
> I will get the info as suggested and post it.
> Thanks


Congratulations on being a Marine Dad,we all appreciate what your son and thousands of others are doing for our country.I would guess that a lot of the regular posters took extended holidays and are catching up on everyday business.There are many more knowledgeable people here that will eventually chime in.Post your engine numbers and the number of replies will probably go up.Semper Fi - Dad!


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Bobotech, Geo and USMC, Thanks for your replys.

Bobo thanks for the explanation I do need and appreciate it. 

Geo, here are the numbers I have so far. I honestly thought I wrote the engine number in the manual. Not the case. 
Any way: Sears Craftsman 8 hp engine model 143.978005 for their chipper-shredder model 247-775860. I will get the number off the engine if you deem critical.

Marine, thank you for your service. It was a great Thanksgiving especially being in a household full of Marines who did all the cooking. Easily there was enough food for a platoon! The youngest son got to don armour and heft a custom M1 and a .308. We had to take the picture fast as he was about to fall over!

Best to all for the upcoming Holiday Season.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The bowl nut(main jet) is probably still dirty, there are several styles they can have from 0 to 4 holes in them and the tiny one near the top is usually the problem, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean it. Use the pic below for reference. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Geo, I will take a look at it once the weather improves. How/What is the proper adjustment when you put it back in after cleaning?
Thanks again.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Walther.I just checked your engine numbers on the Sears site and see that you have an adjustable main jet carb(632351) which has a different fitting than the one Geo posted.Here are the links to some info that will help you.The carb should be removed and cleaned thoroughly with carb cleaner and compressed air.Tecumseh part number 631021B would be a good idea to purchase and includes a needle,seat and bowl gaskets.The high speed screw on the bottom should be set initially at 1 1/2 turns from lightly seated and the low speed screw on the side should be set to 1 turn out from lightly seated.You then adjust each one to get best operation at idle and high speed with the engine warmed up.Hope this helps.
Semper Fi-

Chipper owners manual-
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/owner_manuals/15361/TROYBILT-Chipper-Shredder-Vacuum-Gas-L0808186

Carb rebuild information-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp

Engine service manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------

